# Megs #26



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you do the Megs #26 Hi Tech Yellow Wax in the Paste form?

Oh, and do you have any Last Touch yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mate, 

We dont do the #26 as a paste only the number #16  But liquid wax is great  Go on you know you wanna 

As for last touch, we are being told about 10 days time....


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's not for me, i already have the paste. Being told the paste lasts longer than the liquid. (As in more applications per tub to per bottle, not lasting wax on the car)????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, the paste would last a little longer as you dont have the chance of squirting too much in at once...

You can get it from Meguiars if you want it quick or I can have some by the end of the week.

See here http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/specwd.pl?pc=M2611&tp=0


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If you can get it to me for sat that would be good? Do I just order the liquid one and you send the paste? How should I do it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Andy, 

I put an order in for it with Megs, but it doesnt look like its gonna make it  

You may be able to PM Julz and see if she can get you one before Saturday....

Sorry


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If I place an order for a few items with that in the list (the liquid in the cart instead) can it be sent seperately or do you need to send them all together?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I can send it seperatley  

Cheers Mate

Johnny


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Order placed!


----------

